# 1973 MTD Snow Flite part needed



## jerbear (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello out there. New to the forum. I have a 1973 MTD Snow Flite. Have had it for over 23 years. It originally was my Dads and I got it in early 1990's. It's a 26" Model No. 313-830. It actually has an A then two spaces B after the number. Tecumseh 8 hp. engine. I've got the Operating and Service Instructions which also lists the parts with diagrams and part numbers. Well, this year the old girl had enough and broke the Thrower axle. The original part number for that is 738-178. I'm looking for one and maybe some other parts if I get that. Otherwise I may be trying to build my own or see if a local machine shop can replicate. I'd like to keep it running and maybe someday hand down to my son. So for sentimental reasons I'd like to keep the old iron running. Any help will be appreciated in locating. Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jerbear, I just stopped in to say welcome to *SBF!!*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jerbear :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Is it the axle that drives the impeller ?? Does it have a keyway cut into it ??


----------



## jerbear (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. It is the axle that drives the Thrower Paddle and could be called the impeller. There is a separate axle in front, the spiral axle which is driven by a chain (covered by a chain guard) attached to the thrower axle. It appears to be a solid axle. And broke where there is a score for a snap ring, in between the clutch assembly and the sprocket hub assembly.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

it might be a job for a machine shop.. sounds t me like you may have those rare 2 stage with the impeller oriented differently than the masses.. might be hard to find..

good news is.. with a good machine shop.. you should be able to get this back into service without spending more than id questmate 100 or so


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Machine shop should be able to weld it back together and machine it smooth or fabricate a new shaft for you.

I can't find anything with that part number :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome jerbear! 

Does your snow blower look like this one?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I think model 313-830 looks like this...


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh ok. That's too bad. I could have gave you the parts from this one. I did find one in the Boston area. Not sure were your located. 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/5335204842.html


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, those legacy MTD's are solid machines, and it is a shame that parts are not regularly supported. The simplest solution to your dilemma will be to have one made, and replace all the bearings while you can. It should last you another 41 years, and if you have replacement bearings, another 41 years.


----------



## jerbear (Nov 24, 2015)

No, mine doesn't look like that, AriensProMike. Russkat posted a photo which looks like it. It's the center thrower axle that turns the impeller. I've got a friend with very old metal lathes, drill presses, welders etc. that he inherited from his Uncles farm. Lives 3 hours away and thought it would be nice to experiment with and try to build it. Many Farmers had shops like this to build their own parts or invent their own so will give that a try. My local True Value store also has the ability to make old parts like this. Cost is material and $50.00 an hour. Have a small engine repair guy here too that has some Husky's from the 1970's in his salvage parts behind his machine shop and he invited me to look at those too for a possibility. Otherwise plans are to build my own. Thanks all.


----------



## jerbear (Nov 24, 2015)

Also a lot of the bearings are still available. Repairclinic.com has many parts. Found nylon bushings which replaced the bronze. But also found Bronze bushings so stocked up. Part numbers have been recycled so can't go by those. They have new part numbers on those so its a matter of trial and error, but they are out there.


----------

